# Scanpan brand any good?



## keeb (Jul 5, 2005)

Am looking to get a skillet. Any comments on this brand or recommendations?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They're interesting. They had a QC issue a year or so back with lots of pans failing. That seems to have been addressed. Just make sure you're getting brand new stock, not one of the older pans.

That said, i think they're overpriced for the performance. You're probably looking at them as a long lasting non-stick. I don't think you'll be pleased in the long run.

There's a similar brand, something HG that is often demoed at home shows and at Costco for less than Scanpan. I googled them up. Ameriware. You can order from their website, but it's MUCH cheaper to buy them at a demo. Ameriware Professional Cookware You ought to do some googling to find reviews to see how they stack up. I've not looked into them in depth.

But if you're willing to do some simple special care, a cast iron skillet is my recommendation. They're inexpensive and get better with age, not worse as all the other non-stick options do.

Lodge Logic 12 inch is my specific recommendation.

Phil


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

We have two pieces of the older Scan Pan cookware and are very happy their performance. The stick reistance started out fair and despite following the manufacturers instructions, further continued to decline. We have a large chef's pan and a dutch oven and both get used and do their jobs quite well, but we don't use them like a stick resistant pan. We have a glass top quartz range and the bases of the pans are machined flat so they work very well with the glass cooktop. The pans sit flat, don't twirl or slide like our All Clad pans do, and in my opinion the Scan Pan cooks better than the All Clads too. Based on the pan's cooking performance Consumer Reports rated it their number 1 stick resistant pan, only to bump it to last place a month or two later because of reports from owner's about the decreasing stick resistance. If you're looking for a pan that would be similar to a magnalite but with a permanent coating a Scan Pan would be a good choice. If you're looking for a pan with good flat top cooker performance it's also a good choice. If you're looking for a good performing non stick, I'd suggest looking elsewhere. One other consideration is the glass lids are quite heavy and feel somewhat cumbersome, but neither my wife nor I have had any real problems with them.


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

We have two pieces of the older Scan Pan cookware and are very happy their performance. The stick reistance started out fair and despite following the manufacturers instructions, further continued to decline. We have a large chef's pan and a dutch oven and both get used and do their jobs quite well, but we don't use them like a stick resistant pan. We have a glass top quartz range and the bases of the pans are machined flat so they work very well with the glass cooktop. The pans sit flat, don't twirl or slide like our All Clad pans do, and in my opinion the Scan Pan cooks better than the All Clads too. Based on the pan's cooking performance Consumer Reports rated it their number 1 stick resistant pan, only to bump it to last place a month or two later because of reports from owner's about the decreasing stick resistance. If you're looking for a pan that would be similar to a magnalite but with a permanent coating a Scan Pan would be a good choice. If you're looking for a pan with good flat top cooker performance it's also a good choice. If you're looking for a good performing non stick, I'd suggest looking elsewhere. One other consideration is the glass lids are quite heavy and feel somewhat cumbersome, but neither my wife nor I have had any real problems with them.


----------



## bobbyloves2cook (Aug 10, 2007)

I have heard both good and bad things about scanpan, but I wanted to mention a nonstick pan that I've used with great success. I have a fissler alux frypan, and it works great! It's really durable and heavyweight, and has a special base that's designed to keep food from burning. It's not sealed with a Teflon coating but instead one that they call Protectal plus, and it's worn very little since I started using the pan. I only heard of Fissler after a friend of mine from Germany showed me his pan (which he had used for a decade, told me that Fissler is huge in Europe) and then started doing research of my own. I think they just started to sell in the US, and I only found my pan at a specialty retailer (it's sold on Amazon now, but not at the time). Take a look at their website, they have one for the US and you can find it on Google by searching for fissler usa. Hope this helps!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've got alot of Scan pans.....the large skillet is wonderful! Dutchoven great, small skillet good, wok, couple of saucepans......
all are older at least 8+ years old. But I've returned pans and recieved replacements, gotta love the lifetime warrantee.
if you break a lid it's expensive to replace.....several years ago I paid $40 for a replacement lid.

Cast iron are right next to my Scan pans.....10% of the cost or less......


----------



## happyhobby (Aug 18, 2015)

I have had two of the sur la table branded skillets for the last two years, and they are great as I have kept all family with metal tools away. I want an 11" "saute" size scanpan skillet for larger one skillet meals. Any reason why I shouldn't buy one?


----------



## alexrander (Oct 2, 2015)

I would ask yourself if non-stick is important to you. And or high heat searing.

Because while it has some great advantages esp. when dealing with eggs and other dairy products, it also can degrade from high heat and using metal utensils. Or warp easier than alternatives. Thick aluminum and especially those that are 'cast' with thicker bottoms are less likely to warp from heat than cheap stamped pans. Some of the European brands are cast with up to a 10 mm bottom,(almost 1/2 inch) and will distribute heat very evenly- as aluminum does. Some have thin 'induction' stainless embedded in them. Woll, Berndes and Swiss Diamond come to mind. Calphalon 'One Infused Anodized' is that brand's latest.

The problem is in the non-stick coating- although manufacturers have improved the way they are applied and protected with various layers. Still it may be more toxic in it's manufacturing.And doesn't like high heat or put under the broiler.

Most of the alternatives in aluminum have compromises. There are ceramic coatings that can take the higher heat but may chip or lose it's slipperiness more than traditional non-stick finishes on aluminum. There are hard anodized aluminum inner surfaces- Calphalon Commercial seems relatively benign. Nothing spreads heat or holds it as thick aluminum, except thick copper.

If you don't need eveness, or can stir, then bare, but seasoned, cast iron skillets are great, and easy to clean. The older ones are smoother and a bit lighter than new ones. Great for searing and also making morning eggs. But they have hot spots and acid type sauces are better in the enameled versions. But that's what sauce pans were made for, not skillets and I would not recommend enameled cast iron skillets.

Thick clad alum/stainless might also be a good choice, although food can stick and it will need more cleaning. The Zwilling/demeyere isa good example http://www.zwillingonline.com/66008280.html Also similar pans can be had with various coatings-http://www.zwillingonline.com/40189302.html


----------



## happyhobby (Aug 18, 2015)

I have the Tramontina triclad set, and a 12" and corn bread size cast iron. Both need a fair amount of oil for anything sticky, which I like the nonsticks for.

My wife won't seem to believe that metal tools and pans don't mix, for some reason. Her mother is even worse, likes to pretend she is helping to cook while scratching pans and putting knives in the dishwasher. They are getting more scratched each time this happens. Between the two of them they have scratched the hell out of my triclad 12", I bought a felt tip and polish for my dremil to try to polish it.

So I do have other options to use, I just want a good, tough, nonstick.


----------

